# fisher plow advise



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a 2011 gmc sierra 1500 ext cab and don't know whether if I should go with a fisher SD series or the HD series pros cons advise opinions are greatly appreciated note ( truck has 2 inch leveling kit front and rear )


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's the weight difference.between the two?


----------



## cdmckane (Oct 14, 2014)

I believe both of these plows are more suited for 3/4 ton trucks. I'd be looking at a Western HTS or a Fisher Homesteader.


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

dieselss;1899037 said:


> What's the weight difference.between the two?


200 pounds roughly


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

cdmckane;1899041 said:


> I believe both of these plows are more suited for 3/4 ton trucks. I'd be looking at a Western HTS or a Fisher Homesteader.


the homesteder just isn't enough of a plow to suit my needs


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What do you plan on plowing? Does EZ match even recommend the HD? 

Know plenty of people that have put an HD on a 1500, including fisher dealer. You also have HT as an option but I would suggest the HD. Go bigger than you think you may need.


----------



## Lcmains1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Fisher plows are heavy (900 lbs +) I have a xv2 and a xls. The xv2 is on a 2500HD and will "sag" the front end with timbrens. The Xls is a little heavier and I have that on a 1 ton. I wouldn't put either on a half ton, the balde would drag on the ground. I have been happy with both plows


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

gmcsirrra;1899221 said:


> the homesteder just isn't enough of a plow to suit my needs


What's your needs then....You never specified as to what your doing


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

gmcsirrra;1899034 said:


> I have a 2011 gmc sierra 1500 ext cab and don't know whether if I should go with a fisher SD series or the HD series pros cons advise opinions are greatly appreciated note ( truck has 2 inch leveling kit front and rear )


Go to the Fisher website and use the easy match. If it doesn't suggest you use the plow you want then you might have to beef up your front end or try another manufacturer like SnowDogg. Lots of people put bigger plows on their trucks then is recommended but I've always felt that they engineer their products for a reason so I prefer to match the plow to the truck.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Put a 8.5' XV on 2008 2500HD today. Crew cab short bed with duramax. Truck sags 1" when lifting plow in scoop. Is it over over FAWR, most likely but it carries it very well. This is with no adjustment of torsion bars.


----------



## 82k10ny (Nov 30, 2014)

e match reccomends either a 7'6" ht or sd plow the ht being 414 lbs the sd is 487. the ht gives 1 inch taller mold board and option for 1/2 cutting edge but is 2 inches narrower at full angle. 6'7". i would say you could hang either off it with no issues. you could look into a blizzard 8000 lt if you needed a little wider blade at roughly the same weight 476lbs. and there basically a fisher copy only full board trip and direct lift hydros. a 7'6" hd is 630 lbs and to get a 8 footer your 700+...


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

I got 15 drive ways I would like to go with the HD but I don't know how much if it will make my truck sag vs the sd considering I put a 2'' leveling kit in anyone here have a 1500 extended cab with an fisher HD ? also planned on putting in 300-400 pounds of tube sand in the bed going the length of my rear axle


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

My brother in law has one on his truck . He uses it for driveways .It holds it fine. Been on there for 4 years no problems yet. He did tiurn up the bars.Its a chevy extended cab half ton.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Gotta love the morons that are talking about V plows and 2500's...


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

gmcsirrra;1899485 said:


> I got 15 drive ways I would like to go with the HD but I don't know how much if it will make my truck sag vs the sd considering I put a 2'' leveling kit in anyone here have a 1500 extended cab with an fisher HD ? also planned on putting in 300-400 pounds of tube sand in the bed going the length of my rear axle


Your ballast should be placed at the tailgate not over the rear axel. Go to the different manufacturers web sites, do some reading, talk to different dealers that sell and install plows. Get their opinions and then make your decision.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

kolwnmstr;1899488 said:


> Gotta love the morons that are talking about V plows and 2500's...


they love their v's...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

gmcsirrra;1899485 said:


> I got 15 drive ways I would like to go with the HD but I don't know how much if it will make my truck sag vs the SD considering I put a 2'' leveling kit in anyone here have a 1500 extended cab with an fisher HD ? also planned on putting in 300-400 pounds of tube sand in the bed going the length of my rear axle


Go with the HD. The SD is a great plow but, I think you will be a lot better off with the HD with 15 driveways.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

kolwnmstr;1899488 said:


> Gotta love the morons that are talking about V plows and 2500's...


That post was in response to the guy saying that his 2500 sags even with timbrens. So try reading before you call someone a moron, moron. Thumbs Up


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

I chuckled when I saw someone recommending me the xls and the xv2 for a half ton ? hahahaha that's asking for problems


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

quigleysiding;1899486 said:


> My brother in law has one on his truck . He uses it for driveways .It holds it fine. Been on there for 4 years no problems yet. He did tiurn up the bars.Its a chevy extended cab half ton.


 hey quigleysiding think you could possibly get a picture and post it id much appreciate it


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lcmains1;1899237 said:


> Fisher plows are heavy (900 lbs +) I have a xv2 and a xls. The xv2 is on a 2500HD and will "sag" the front end with timbrens. The Xls is a little heavier and I have that on a 1 ton.* I wouldn't put either on a half ton*, the balde would drag on the ground. I have been happy with both plows





gmcsirrra;1899687 said:


> I chuckled when I saw someone recommending me the xls and the xv2 for a half ton ? hahahaha that's asking for problems


I don't see anyone recommending a v or xls for half ton.

Like I said, Local fisher dealer owner ran 7 1/2' HD for two years on a 2012 gmc 1500. No issues. Now owns a 2500HD because he wanted a diesel. Before the 2012 he had a 2009 gmc 1500 that also had a 7 1/2' HD on it with no issues. If you are really concerned about the weight just get the SD or HT and be done with it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

kimber750;1899709 said:


> Like I said, Local fisher dealer owner ran 7 1/2' HD for two years on a 2012 GMC 1500. No issues. Now owns a 2500HD because he wanted a diesel. Before the 2012 he had a 2009 gmc 1500 that also had a 7 1/2' HD on it with no issues. If you are really concerned about the weight just get the SD or HT and be done with it.


Most of the people in my are with GM 1500's have 7.5' HD Fishers and they handle them with out a problem.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

mercer_me;1899719 said:


> Most of the people in my are with GM 1500's have 7.5' HD Fishers and they handle them with out a problem.


Agree, they carry them nicely. And most the plow guys in my area are using plows that are considered too heavy for the truck they are on, including myself. But I am not one of those guys that drives all over town with plow on to show it off either. Plow goes on when it snows and comes back off when I am done.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

kimber750;1899723 said:


> Agree, they carry them nicely. And most the plow guys in my area are using plows that are considered too heavy for the truck they are on, including myself. But I am not one of those guys that drives all over town with plow on to show it off either. Plow goes on when it snows and comes back off when I am done.


It's a guy thing, we all like bigger and most like to brag.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

kimber750;1899723 said:


> Agree, they carry them nicely. And most the plow guys in my area are using plows that are considered too heavy for the truck they are on, including myself. But I am not one of those guys that drives all over town with plow on to show it off either. Plow goes on when it snows and comes back off when I am done.


I'm the same way, my plow goes on the day before or the day of the storm and comes off once I'm done plowing I take it off. My plow is also not recommend to be on my truck but, the truck handles it fine.


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

mercer_me;1899719 said:


> Most of the people in my are with GM 1500's have 7.5' HD Fishers and they handle them with out a problem.


thanks mercer me ! I appreciate the advise you still looking for a strobe light ? btw nice set up that tundra looks great


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

gmcsirrra;1899999 said:


> thanks mercer me ! I appreciate the advise you still looking for a strobe light ? btw nice set up that tundra looks great


Thanks! I really love my Tundra and I'm wicked glad I bought it. A lot of people told me it wouldn't be able to handle an 8' HD Fisher but it does with out an issue. I was told Santa just ordered the Buyers mini light bar so, I'm looking forward to that. Like I said most of the GM 1500's around hear have 7.5' HD Fishers and they handle them fine. I used to plow with an SD and it was a great plow and you would be fine plowing a few driveways with it and maybe even 15 or 20 but, I know you will be a lot happier with the HD. The HD will scrape better an not ride up on the snow like the SD does. The HD is also a little taller so snow won't spill over the top as easy.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

kimber750;1899709 said:


> I don't see anyone recommending a v or xls for half ton.


Only V s out there specically recommended for 1/2 ton are Meyer and Snowdogg...
I want one!


----------



## Lcmains1 (Jan 13, 2014)

gmcsirrra;1899687 said:


> I chuckled when I saw someone recommending me the xls and the xv2 for a half ton ? hahahaha that's asking for problems


Try reading the post again, it actually says I wouldn't recommend it, the balde would drag on the ground.


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

mercer_me;1900097 said:


> Thanks! I really love my Tundra and I'm wicked glad I bought it. A lot of people told me it wouldn't be able to handle an 8' HD Fisher but it does with out an issue. I was told Santa just ordered the Buyers mini light bar so, I'm looking forward to that. Like I said most of the GM 1500's around hear have 7.5' HD Fishers and they handle them fine. I used to plow with an SD and it was a great plow and you would be fine plowing a few driveways with it and maybe even 15 or 20 but, I know you will be a lot happier with the HD. The HD will scrape better an not ride up on the snow like the SD does. The HD is also a little taller so snow won't spill over the top as easy.


I just bought a led mini light bar from messer truck equipment brand is buyers its has 24 leds and is clear when its off so its low profile and it didn't break the bank its bright and I cant wait to get it mounted on my back rack along with my new led reverse lights made by hella


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I will see if I can get a pic for you , We haven't had a lick of snow here yet.

He might have a pic hanging around though. I will go by after work and see if he will mount it .


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

quigleysiding;1900382 said:


> I will see if I can get a pic for you , We haven't had a lick of snow here yet.
> 
> He might have a pic hanging around though. I will go by after work and see if he will mount it .


thanks that would be awesome thanks quigly siding


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry I couldnt get over there yet. Been getting home after dark every night. Have a 56 sq roof i have been tring to get finished up with all the good weather we have been getting down here. I should be able to get over there this weekend .


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

quigleysiding;1904102 said:


> Sorry I couldnt get over there yet. Been getting home after dark every night. Have a 56 sq roof i have been tring to get finished up with all the good weather we have been getting down here. I should be able to get over there this weekend .


thanks for that but ive already got a plow on I went with the fisher 7 1/2 ft HD and Im very impressed on how it handles 500 lbs of tube sand in the back and it doesn't even drop my front end any bit


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice thats good size for your truck.Wheres the pics


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

quigleysiding;1905294 said:


> Nice thats good size for your truck.Wheres the pics


ive been working on pics but been having trouble uploading them on here for some reason tried uploading from a url and my computer also changed the size of the pic and that didn't work either


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

gmcsirrra;1905606 said:


> ive been working on pics but been having trouble uploading them on here for some reason tried uploading from a url and my computer also changed the size of the pic and that didn't work either


Upload them to Photo Bucket then copy and past the URL to your post on Plow Site. That's what I have to do.


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

mercer_me;1905623 said:


> Upload them to Photo Bucket then copy and past the URL to your post on Plow Site. That's what I have to do.


Just tried that and still said error hmmm


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

When you post using a url make your you right click on the photo and copy the photo url, not the page url in the browser.

Send me a PM if you want and I'll help you out so we don't keep making posts here lol


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

what code do I use ?


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

FIGURED IT OUT WOOOO!!!! 
xysport


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

There we go!


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

nice :waving:


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good. Good luck with it this Winter.


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

mercer_me;1905826 said:


> Looks good. Good luck with it this Winter.


THANKS been prayin for a snow storm but this 40 degree weather sure isn't helping ! merrychristmas mercer me you have been a great help to me thank you very happy with my plow


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

gmcsirrra;1906369 said:


> THANKS been prayin for a snow storm but this 40 degree weather sure isn't helping! Merry Christmas mercer me you have been a great help to me thank you very happy with my plow


He no problem man. I'm glad I could help! I'm also hoping for snow so, I try out my 8' more. Merry Christmas to you to!


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

mercer_me;1906377 said:


> He no problem man. I'm glad I could help! I'm also hoping for snow so, I try out my 8' more. Merry Christmas to you to!


I'm having the same weather as you. We've only plowed once this season. All our storms have been rain but can drive 70 miles west or 90 miles east and they have lots of snow. Calling for heavy rain here Christmas eve and Christmas day.


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

its depressing I saw much of the same forecast for here in Maine Christmas eve / day who knows might get a call to plow the flood water out of peoples driveways :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

jimbo64;1906402 said:


> I'm having the same weather as you. We've only plowed once this season. All our storms have been rain but can drive 70 miles west or 90 miles east and they have lots of snow. Calling for heavy rain here Christmas eve and Christmas day.





gmcsirrra;1906564 said:


> its depressing I saw much of the same forecast for here in Maine Christmas eve / day who knows might get a call to plow the flood water out of peoples driveways :laughing:


I plowed my driveway three times this year. But, I have plowed and sanded roads more than I can count. It seams like we keeping getting just enough snow to scrape the roads and put sand out. I think we are going to get more freezing rain than anything this week. I highly doubt that the temperature gets as high as they are predicting.


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

mercer_me;1906870 said:


> I plowed my driveway three times this year. But, I have plowed and sanded roads more than I can count. It seams like we keeping getting just enough snow to scrape the roads and put sand out. I think we are going to get more freezing rain than anything this week. I highly doubt that the temperature gets as high as they are predicting.


I hope your right still a few days out it would be great if it would change to snow but from the looks of it we would be in for a bruiser of a snow storm probably more than we bargain for lol


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

mercer_me;1906870 said:


> I plowed my driveway three times this year. But, I have plowed and sanded roads more than I can count. It seams like we keeping getting just enough snow to scrape the roads and put sand out. I think we are going to get more freezing rain than anything this week. I highly doubt that the temperature gets as high as they are predicting.


I hope your right keep watchin the weather hopeing somethings changed guna put the plow on Tuesday morning because it is maine lol


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

mercer me do you have YouTube videos of your truck on YouTube ? though I recognized your truck in a Video on there


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

gmcsirrra;1906929 said:


> mercer me do you have YouTube videos of your truck on YouTube ? though I recognized your truck in a Video on there


I don't have any videos of my Rock Warrior but, I have a few videos of my Dad's Tundra on You Tube. I'm pretty sure I'm getting a GoPro for Christmas and if I do I'll make some videos of my Rock Warrior.


----------



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Yup mud season sucks. I was feeling frisky, so last snow fall (about an inch) I still plowed my driveway anyway.



gmcsirrra;1900327 said:


> I just bought a led mini light bar from messer truck equipment


How much did it run you? Post some pics when you get it mounted!


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

I paid 180 ish for it after tax its getting mounted on the back rack tomorrow ill take pics and maybe shoot a small video of it on and show the flash patterns


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

gmcsirrra;1899221 said:


> the homesteder just isn't enough of a plow to suit my needs


Then you bought the wrong truck....:waving:


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

chevyzrule810;1930008 said:


>


love the looks of your rig !!!Thumbs Up


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

how much that rubber deflector run yah ?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

gmcsirrra;1930020 said:


> how much that rubber deflector run yah?


I believe they go for around $300 but, don't quote me on that. I never had a deflector on the 7.5' SD and I constantly had snow coming up over the plow and onto the hood. When I bought my 8' HD it already had a deflector on it. What a difference, I hardly ever have snow come up over the plow now. If you know somebody that can get a piece of conveyor belt that would be the cheapest way to go. Check your local gravel pits they are always changing conveyor belts on stackers.


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

I like the looks of it but I haveny had a problem yet with snow comeing up over the plow onto the hood of my truck but also I haven't plowed anything deeper that 5 inches of snow I bet a horse stall mat would be great I think there 40.00 each over to tractor supply and id have enough material left to make a few more


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

gmcsirrra;1931031 said:


> I like the looks of it but I haveny had a problem yet with snow comeing up over the plow onto the hood of my truck but also I haven't plowed anything deeper that 5 inches of snow I bet a horse stall mat would be great I think there 40.00 each over to tractor supply and id have enough material left to make a few more


That probably would would work. You will also have to buy a piece if flat bar to put on top of it. If you don't put a deflector on you will definitely get snow on the hood.


----------

